# Brow Quad Suggestions



## DanceLovesMAC (Feb 10, 2012)

I really need to make a brow quad for my kit. Something that can be my go to and keep me organized so I'm not searching through my palettes for the right shade. I need recommendations for shadows for filling in blonde, light brown, dark brown, and redhead brows. Which shadows are your "go to" colors?


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 10, 2012)

omega, brun,soba, and espresso is what i use other than my brow pencils from mac


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Feb 12, 2012)

Omega and Brun are what I usually go for. However I like to use Espresso on myself. It's the redheads that get me. Strawberry Blondes, Red, and Auburn hair. Which shadows complement the red without going too far?


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 13, 2012)

you want to use something with a bit more yellow like soba for a light red color the darker the red you can go into someone like brown down or sketch depending on the tones of red


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've used Soba and or Antique and on a more Orangey Red I've used Coppering but very soft and light handed when applying


----------



## tanechka28 (Jun 4, 2012)

I use  Swiss Chocolate and Soba for myself and I have red hair, works really well. Espresso, Charcoal Brown , Wedge are also good brow colors


----------

